# Staining alder



## JDG (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey!

Since this forum was very helpful when I asked about finishing a rosewood guitar neck, I will now try my luck once more. 

I want to stain a guitar body (made from red alder) to look like this: 


















I've been reading a lot on different pages, but I'm still a bit confused. Right now my plan is to start with a thin layer of shellac, then stain the wood and finally apply several coats of polyurethane. How does that sound to you?

What I'm most confused about is what stain to use. I've come across oil-based stain, lacquer stain and some small bags of powder that can either be mixed in water or alcohol. What are the differences? Are they all ok to spray with polyurethane and what will you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

JDG said:


> Hey!
> 
> Since this forum was very helpful when I asked about finishing a rosewood guitar neck, I will now try my luck once more.
> 
> ...


your G pics have been dyed so use dye, if your wood has a red cast and you want to lessen the red color, then use black green and yellow to do so, dont use shellac and stick with the water dyes more fade resistant! wet the body with water to raise the grain before your last sanding, which i would say was at least 320 on the pics.


----------

